# Qyntel Loses The "Rows" (And "Image")



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: PDX Columbian



> The braids are gone, clipped away and a part of his past.
> 
> So is the marijuana habit, Qyntel Woods promised Thursday. So are the embarrassing incidents away from the court, and we can only hope he means it, that he was not adding to the long line of empty words spoken by troubled athletes.
> 
> ...


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

anybody got a picture.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

How can they post an article about someone changing their appearance without a picture?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

That's very astute of Q. I'm impressed. Though it's a big generalization to associate his hair-do with being a thug, I'm impressed that he had the wherewithal to make such a connection. 

Cool.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As a middle aged white male (assuming I live to be 80ish) I don't pretend to know about black culture.....well except for motown, I do like my funk. The fact that Qyntel cut his hair is a welcomed change for me though. Fair or unfair when I see a black man with rows I associate it with bad behavior......drugs, gangs, etc. I'm happy Qyntel is starting to grow up and realize that he could be wasting the oportunity to have him, his kids and his grandkids set for life. 

I know this post might create some controversy, but I hope people apreciate my honesty at least.

Here's to bringing back the afro:cheers:


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>:
> As a middle aged white male (assuming I live to be 80ish) ... Fair or unfair when I see a black man with rows I associate it with bad behavior......drugs, gangs, etc.


Too much information. I preferred not to know that about you.

(By the way, have you ever seen Miles on Sesame Street? Real gang-banger.)



> I know this post might create some controversy, but I hope people apreciate my honesty at least.


You're not Jerry Krause, by any chance?



> Here's to bringing back the afro


That's what braids ARE on the weekends.
And come to Detroit - it's back, baby!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm very impressed. I hope we give the guy one more shot to prove himself. This may just be the turning point that he needed. Come on, Q, this is your chance to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Fair or unfair when I see a black man with rows I associate it with bad behavior......drugs, gangs, etc.


And unfortunately that is one of the things wrong with this country, perception doesn't always = reality. Note, I am not coming down on you mediocre man, although the thought that you expressed is very prevalent in many. 

If Qntyel cut them because he wants to feel re-invented as a new man, then I think that's great. If he cut them because he doesn't want Portland fans (the vast majority of whom are white) to think he is a thug, then that is shameful. 

However, I would say that he probably went with the former. I hope he turns his career around.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Fair or unfair when I see a black man with rows I associate it with bad behavior......drugs, gangs, etc.


I associate it with bad taste. Guys with corn rows look like they have snakes crawling on their head.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> I associate it with bad taste. Guys with corn rows look like they have snakes crawling on their head.


What about balding white men who keep that small patch of hair on their head instead of just cleaning the dome? That doesn't look too chic.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey I am all for giving Q more chances... he is some kind of athletic talent .... hope he settles in


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>:
> 
> I associate it with bad taste. Guys with corn rows look like they have snakes crawling on their head.


There you have it folks: the consequences of abusing prescription drugs. ("The snakes! The snakes! Dear God, make them go away!")


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> 
> What about balding white men who keep that small patch of hair on their head instead of just cleaning the dome? That doesn't look too chic.


what about balding asian men, who keep that small patch of hair on their head instead of just cleaning the dome? That doesn't look too chic...


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm gonna get me a haircut, erase all my sins. 

Because, you know, the root of all evil is in the hair.

When will we get the update on his toenail trimming?

barfo


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

See, it's okay for Q to recognize the possible connection between corn rows and being a thug, but it's definitely NOT okay for white boys like me to make that connection.


And that's a fact.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Unfortunately generalizations do occur...

White man with a mullet is a nascar loving ******* right?

So if a white dude doesn't want people thinking hes a greese monkey neck, then he cuts the mullet off.

Now obviously Q himself associates the Rows with thugdom. So is it wrong then for him to cut them off to dissasociate himself from what he perceives as being a negative image?

Same thing applies to all people. If you think a butterfly collar is too disco and you don't want people to think you are the disco king, then don't wear a shirt with a butterfly collar.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Same thing applies to all people. If you think a butterfly collar is too disco and you don't want people to think you are the disco king, then don't wear a shirt with a butterfly collar.


OH MAN!! There goes my entire wardrobe.  

good point Schilly!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> *The Haircut Song*
> 
> Chorus
> 
> ...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

This is nothing. Rick Fox actually waxes his bikini line.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> This is nothing. Rick Fox actually waxes his bikini line.


I don't want to know why or how you know that...:|


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> This is nothing. Rick Fox actually waxes his bikini line.


that was funny!! if anyone in the league needs a haircut, its the hated R.Fox.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> This is nothing. Rick Fox actually waxes his bikini line.


LMFAO!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> If Qntyel cut them because he wants to feel re-invented as a new man, then I think that's great. If he cut them because he doesn't want Portland fans (the vast majority of whom are white) to think he is a thug, then that is shameful.
> 
> However, I would say that he probably went with the former. I hope he turns his career around.


Agreed on all points here 100%.

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hate how people stereo type blacks whats wrong with wearing cornrows , it has nothing to do with you being a thug .


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> I'm gonna get me a haircut, erase all my sins.
> 
> Because, you know, the root of all evil is in the hair.
> ...





people are stupid its just a haitstytle its not your soul , we are in the age of pleasing people


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> I hate how people stereo type blacks whats wrong with wearing cornrows , it has nothing to do with you being a thug .


Apparently to Qyntel it did, and that's who really counts in this scenario.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

because he must care what people think , I only care what god thinks I dont think he looks at your hairstyle looks at your heart


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

so I guess Sampson in the bible was a thug and Indians were to , blacks didnt invent cornrows , they were them alot now , but I see alot of white girls wear them now


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

If you try to impress people all of your life you will be confused


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Its cool if you want to get a haircut for a change , but dont do it because people might think you are a thug .


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Its cool if you want to get a haircut for a change , but dont do it because people might think you are a thug .


4 posts in a row? keep pumping up that post count.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Iam sorry for the multiple posts , 

Its just a hairstyle


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> so I guess Sampson in the bible was a thug and Indians were to , blacks didnt invent cornrows , they were them alot now , but I see alot of white girls wear them now


White girls are definitely thugs. Take a look at TheWanker's avatar.

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You don't need to press the 'Submit' button after every sentence, cim. The return key will be just fine.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Well...one haircut later, 23 pts in 22 minutes.

I hope Qyntel gets a haircut everyday.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

didn't he put up like 37 points last summer? The most impressive stat for him was the ZERO turnovers..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone else notice that when Qyntel is on the court, or looking serious..he looks like a guy who's ready to kick some major *** (on the court I mean)..but when he's infront of the camera, he looks like a shy person, who's intimidated big time by the bright lights of broadway?

Show the media who's the man Qyntel! Tell 'em who's the man!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, not to change the subject, but did anyone see the movie, "10"?

Dem rows - what a _statement_.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

> didn't he put up like 37 points last summer?


Sounds about right. I want to say that he AVERAGED about 28 ppg last summer...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Leroy131</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. I want to say that he AVERAGED about 28 ppg last summer...


Yeah he average about 27ppg last summer. He had a really really good game yesterday. I am up in Seattle right now and didnt get to check on the summer league game. I heard Woods had a good game. What about Telfair? Outlaw? Did ZBo play???


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

The really impressive things about his 23 points though, were the 0 TOs and it was only in 22 minutes...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I can attest that getting a major style change can have an impact on your attitude and on people's perceptions... I used to have long hair, and honestly, there were certainly people who would seem to draw conclusions based on that in how they interacted with me, and to a certain degree, I tended to act the part a little bit (slacker, quirky, "creative without motivation" type, etc.), and since I cut my hair, that association has mostly disappeared both in other people's perception and in my behavior. 

Kudos to Q for making a change. Fair or unfair, people of all races do tend to make snap judgements based on your appearance, and often, that can impact how a person behaves. Change the appearance, and it can have an impact in lots of ways. Of course, it still takes Q following through, but it looks like he recognizes a problem and he's taken a small step toward remedying it. Good move, let's see more progress this summer and this season! 

Go Q! :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Qyntel had some pretty impressive numbers in that game !!
Must have been the hair..


----------

